# Unknown Fish disease - Please help and suggest cure...



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello,

My Yellow Cichlid has a weird cloudy cover on one of the eyes. I've attached pics please have a look and help me identify what this might be... This is the only fish that has that problem. I hope it doesn't spread to my other fish.

The pictures are not very clear, but it looks like the fish is wearing some sort of a smoky/grey lens on the eye ball.

I went of this site to try and figure out what desease it might be but I haven't had much luck yet.

Freshwater Fish Disease


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Did he scratch himself on woods or ornaments?
Cuz it's just healing up that's why it's cloudy!
If not all your fish have it, then i would assume so~ If all fish has it, it could be bad water parameters or high ammonia or nitrite!

Ooops, almost forgot, lots of clean water helps it heal quicker, and i would drop some aquarium salt in for sure~ but i think you got nothing to worry about =)


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

more than likely it's a fungus & not a disease


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

water parameters are good! Just checked them last night. I'm a little paranoid when it comes to water quality so I do water changes every 4 days or so. I've never notices any problems with water quality in my tank. 

I hope its just healing up. he seems to be active and normal, but just that spot is a concern.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Is it a white spot in the middle? Cuz it could be worms too!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

check to see if your ph slid fast. or ammonia..his eyes not popping out is it? popeye is caused by internal bacteria usually from bad water or high bioload. vacuum your gravel welll if so. maybe add salt. could help


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey thanks everyone for your responses. 

@eternity 302 - it seems to be like that. The spot was covering the whole eye.

@aprils aquarium - It doesn't seem to be pop out eye disease. 

However, I've added salt in the aquarium and also did frequent water changes. It seems to be smaller now, and the fish seems to be normal. I've not seen it on any other fish so that's a relief. I hope it goes away pretty soon!

I'll keep you all posted with the status. 

Thanks!


----------

